# What is your thoughts on Small Circle Jujutsu?



## Sdlively (Apr 15, 2015)

Just wondering what others thought about SCJ that have been in the martial arts for a while or those that happened.

Thanks


----------



## K-man (Apr 15, 2015)

That's a very broad question with a very simple answer. I love small circle jujitsu and Wally Jay was way ahead of his time. Very effective.


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2015)

I was fortunate to get to know Wally a little bit over several years. He was as nice a man as you'll ever meet under any circumstances, a true gentleman with a terrific attitude and a love for all Martial Arts. It was hard not to smile when around him.

Regardless of your style, or persuasion of fighting (Wally originally studied boxing as a kid, then Judo) if you wanted to talk Martial Arts, he was a guy to talk to, and, man, he trained with everybody. And if you were in any way, shape or form concerned with controlling a limb, balance or hold downs, better pack a lunch and take some notes because no matter how good you were, he was going to make you a whole lot better.







That's Wally and his wife, Bernice (also a Martial Artist) on Wally's 75th birthday. Wally's wearing a Maile Leaf lei that my wife had made for him in Hawaii (Wally's birthplace) and air shipped to Merrimack College where we partied after a week long training camp. That particular lei was originally reserved for royalty, which is why she picked it.

I guess you could say I was a fan of Small Circle.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 18, 2015)

Never had the opportunity but have heard nothing but good and from what work I have seen on film, I liked. 

Thanks for sharing your photo Buka and a bit from those times. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## donald1 (Apr 21, 2015)

i went to a seminar about small circle jujustu, (3 times actualy) my profile picture is of me standing by will higanbotham (the guy who teaches the seminar) comes to waco, tx every year (usualy around march)

we practiced different locks and techniques (i forgot some of the technical terms he mentioned so my knoledge is still very lacking) but in my opinion it was fun and i plan on going to the seminar next year too!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 22, 2015)

I have SCJ from Modern Arnis and Prof (GM) Wally Jay teaching along side Prof (GM) Remy Presas. 
I like it the principals. I like the techniques. I teach them and I use them. 
I also use them while I have a stick in my hand and my empty hand encounters my opponent.


----------

